

Kickstart, Young entrepreneurs can get up to 2.6 million in grants - wumi
http://www.startupafrica.com/2008/06/kickstart-young-entrepreneurs-can-get-up-to-26-million-in-grants/

======
LogicHoleFlaw
Please note that this is 2.6M Rand, which is a little over ~300K USD.

